# First Smoke with the Forum



## baker2828 (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok, I got some great tips last week and today I am doing to racks of BB Ribs and wanted some feedback through out the process.  I also found a kick arse recipe for smoke almonds on the web I want to try so those will be going on as well.  Getting the fire started as we speak, cracked the first beer and have the ribs rubbed.  Lets Get IT ON!!!!!  If interested I can post some pics.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 17, 2007)

Pix are a must!

Get the smoker temp up to 225-235, then use the 2-2-1 method with the BB's... remember, these numbers are just guidelines.

Put them on the grates for 2 hrs, or until the meat starts to pull back from the bone, spritzing with a mix of apple juice and your favorite hard liquor (I use Old GrandDad) every 45 minutes to an hour. 

Foil, adding some of the juice before you seal, then put them back on the grates for 1.5-2 hours... less if you want the ribs firmer.

Unfoil, add BBQ sauce if you desire at this point, then put them back on the grates to firm up some. Leave them on about 1/2 hour-1 hour, depending on how you want them.

Let us know how they turn out!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 17, 2007)

Pic's of your smoke is required by SMF law! Title SMF2-2-1 Section 3-2-1 of the rib smoking code!

Punishable by: of endless Pm's and post awaiting the Q-View of your smoke.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes...post some pics for us, please.
Good luck with your smoke today too Baker.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 17, 2007)

Good luck Baker - you've got the tools and the knowledge now lets see how you use it!


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 17, 2007)

OK,
Here is the first two, one of the ribs "lightly" rubbed as my rub has Cayenne in it and I am taking these to my sis's house for an appetizer. She has kids that don't enjoy as much heat as I do. As I said before in earlier posts my ribs always appear to black when done, going to try 2-2-1 today against my better will. I am stubborn that way, but if everyone on here swears by it I should put my pride to the side and give it a try.

http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/f...8/100_0276.jpg

http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/f...8/100_0278.jpg

Dog doesn't let me smoke without her participating.

http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/f...8/100_0282.jpg

Mop sauce, notice the peppers thats why I went light on the rub.


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 17, 2007)

going on hour 2 into the smoke and I have to admit, I did two things that was suggested from this forum.  I bought a thermometer actually two and opened the draft on the chimney all the way and I can already tell a huge difference.....
*If anyone is a skeptic about this forum don't be.....I am proof that what these people say is working.*

At the next mop I will snag some pics.


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 17, 2007)

OK, with the help of newly found friend (thanks glued) I think I figured this out.  Lets try this.  Going into hour 2 almonds almost done and getting ready to foil the BB.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 17, 2007)

Looking good!  Your welcome!


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 17, 2007)

Against my stubborn will and your motto "never be afraid to try something new"  Here goes.  Foiling the ribs
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I want so desperatly to have a full smoke with just wood and charcoal.  

FYI - for any Newbie like myself that is paying attention, got an oven thermometer as suggested by a senior member, have it on the rack above my food.  Its reading 225-250 grill is reading 150-175....... think that makes a difference
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 these people KNOW what they are talking about listen to them.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow! That looks good Baker.


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry for such a big pic, couldn't get it to resize for the life of me. SWEAR!!! But Damn are they good.OK here are the latest.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks as if you're off to a great start my friend. Keep trying for deeper water, that's where you'll find even more satisfaction. It can be done, just ask...


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 17, 2007)

Looking good Baker! How you prep the almonds? I love smoked almonds always looking for new ideas!

Tip: trow some of the smoke almonds slivered in with you green beans turkey day! It's really good with a bit of crumbled bacon and butter!


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 17, 2007)

I used a half stick of butter, then hillbilly measured (meaning I didn't measure) what I liked for me it was about a TBSP of onion powder, garlic powder, kosher/sea salt, cayenne, cumin, red hot chili flakes and 2 of worsterchire.  I modded a recipe that was already on the site.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 17, 2007)

I am intersted in the almonds. Just wondering where to get raw and how long they take to smoke. Let me know please and feel free to pm me.

Thanks

Also how many pounds in the picture


----------



## pescadero (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks like you are doing good.

Pride   and   Proud !!   Hmmmm!!   Similar.  .  .   kinda.  .  .  sorta.  .  .  

I would forget the pride thing, it can get you in trouble.  Just let it go.

Keep following the great advice you are getting and you will be    Proud
that you did.  You are well on your way.

I know you will be proud when you take the results to dinner.

Skip


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 17, 2007)

Lookin' good there Baker!


----------



## baker2828 (Nov 18, 2007)

I just bought them at Miejer for 6.99 a lb from the nut station. 2 lbs I cooked them by hill billy time (meaning honestly I don't know) I would guess about an hour or hour and half.  However, I did take some tongs and stir them about every 15-20, I noticed they were burning if I didn't. Kids loved them, and so did the adults.


----------



## jmedic25 (Nov 18, 2007)

Good looking do so far.  How did they turn out?


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for info as I love smoked almonds and why buy when it gives me a reason to fire up the smoker?


----------

